# Im new and this is my doggie, Dolee



## Dobry (Nov 6, 2011)

He is part Elkhound and who knows? He could be a mix of many things and so my guess in the following order: Norwegian Elkhound, Pit Bull, Cattle Dog, Chow Chow, Shar Pei.


What do you guys think?


----------



## Dobry (Nov 6, 2011)

Dolee also has white paws!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have no clue what breed he is mixed with but he is beautiful! I love his eyes.


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't really see any elkhound...I'd be more inclined to say mastiff and maybe something bullyish. Very pretty!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

He's beautiful. 

What's making you think elkhound? They aren't really all that common, so I'd be very surprised. He looks like a shepherd mix to me, but some full body shots would be helpful.


----------



## Dobry (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, i meant to say he weighs about 50 lbs and his tail curls (but flops around in a cute way over his back


----------



## lad20050620 (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe a German Shepherd/ Akita mix???


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

9-year-old thread.


----------

